# Blood Thinners & Levothyroxine?



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi gang! 
Been a long time since I last visited (July 14th) but that's only because I've been doing GREAT! Thanks again for all the advice and support. I'd love to say I'm back just to say thanks, but unfortunately, I have a new problem.

Last January I had a total thyroidectomy because of hashi's and rapidly growing goiter. It took a few months, but by August I was feeling GREAT! Better than ever! Then on August 23rd, I had a pulmonary embolism, due to a deep vein thrombosis (blood clot that started in my leg, broke loose, traveled through the heart and lodged in the lungs), a condition that can be fatal if not treated, but I was treated and should be fine.

HOWEVER, I've had a few near fainting episodes, 2 in the last week. It starts out with a "woozy feeling" in my head, then I feel weak all over, as if I'm going to collapse, followed by increased heart rate and blood pressure. I've been to the ER 2x now for this, and almost went 2 other times. Both times I've gone to the ER my heart and lungs have checked out just fine. So it's got to be something other than the PE causing this.

The synthroid website says tell your doctor if you're taking blood thinners (warfin, coumodin). I had my hematologist test my TSH and it was low (0.35, range 0.46-4.68), suggesting a little too much Levo in my system. But that was when I was only on 1/2 as much coumodin as I am now. If it exacerbates the activity of the Levo, I may be even more over-medicated.

Anyone else have experience with mixing blood thinners with Levo?
KS


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lopnslo2 said:


> Hi gang!
> Been a long time since I last visited (July 14th) but that's only because I've been doing GREAT! Thanks again for all the advice and support. I'd love to say I'm back just to say thanks, but unfortunately, I have a new problem.
> 
> Last January I had a total thyroidectomy because of hashi's and rapidly growing goiter. It took a few months, but by August I was feeling GREAT! Better than ever! Then on August 23rd, I had a pulmonary embolism, due to a deep vein thrombosis (blood clot that started in my leg, broke loose, traveled through the heart and lodged in the lungs), a condition that can be fatal if not treated, but I was treated and should be fine.
> ...


I have not but I have read it is a delicate balancing act and it is my humble opinion that basing any changes on TSH alone is asking for trouble.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Keep us in the loop re all of this!

Good to hear from you!


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Andros, 
I've missed you! You're the best!
I'm going to see my GP's PA Today (and my GP is in the office today too), and I'm going to mention to them that when my thyroid levels were last tested, I was on only 1/2 as much warfin, ans ask for a new TSH, WITH T3 and free T4 too. I've got an order from my endo too, that he told me to use if I felt like I needed to test before our next appt, so if they don't order it, I'll use that one  I just need an explanation for these fainting spells! I was behind the wheel of my SUV during two of the events and THAT was not a good experience! 
Thanks again!
KS


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lopnslo2 said:


> Thanks Andros,
> I've missed you! You're the best!
> I'm going to see my GP's PA Today (and my GP is in the office today too), and I'm going to mention to them that when my thyroid levels were last tested, I was on only 1/2 as much warfin, ans ask for a new TSH, WITH T3 and free T4 too. I've got an order from my endo too, that he told me to use if I felt like I needed to test before our next appt, so if they don't order it, I'll use that one  I just need an explanation for these fainting spells! I was behind the wheel of my SUV during two of the events and THAT was not a good experience!
> Thanks again!
> KS


Get your ferritin checked too if you will!

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Also, how is the blood pressure?

Please let us know what your GP has to say!

Good to see you!


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got back from seeing GP and she agreed that it seemed like my low BP and fainting spells were more likely caused by too much Levo, esp with my depressed TSH levels. Despite my adamant statement earlier that I wanted re-testing, I didn't do it or insist on it b/c they suggested I try a 4 day levo holiday, then drop it one day a week, until I can see my Endo. My endo will probably have an opinion on Monday, and possibly ask for a new test, so for now I'm fine with just not taking it for a few days to see if the symptoms subside. 
So, that's the run-down!
KS


----------

